# Jaws' story:(



## popcornprincess (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm Jaws. This is my rescue story. I was bred for Petsmart with out any of those fancy breeders, but I was still the prettiest crowntail betta there I ever was. They placed me in this tiny cup but i had enough room to stretch out my fins because i was so small. Even though I was more healthy than all of those other bettas, they put me in the back so the sick ones would get bought. One day my mommy came for me. she looked at all of the other bettas and was about to walk off with this blue halfmoon that didnt even like her when I called out to her. She grabbed me and gasped. I flared at her to show off my pretty fins. She brought me home in the pouring rain and put me into my big new home. How grand it was! I explored it and hid in the coffee cup cave when her annoying little brother came in. She introduced herself and i nodded and listened. We really hit it off. When nightime came i snuggled up against the moss ball to go to sleep. But there was so much more exploring to do! Everything was so much prettier in the blue light so i decided to become nocturnal. i slept during the day and swam around at night. But sometimes i woke up to watch my mommy work- and when she worked she always had the music on. i danced to the music. thats right, betta's got groove! then one day i was full and didnt eat when my mommy fed me. i was perfectly okay but my mommy was worried. She started talking to me about all the stress in her life and it made me feel sorry for her. So i swam up and ate the food she gave me to make her feel better. One day she left me in her room like always, but theses strange people came and started cleaning her stuff! So i hid out all day. When mommy came home she told me that i had white stuff hanging off of me! oh no! i had fungus! mommy cleaned my tank and dedicated out last days together to saving me. but i knew it was so late. As she looked over to me with tears in her eyes, i told her, "It's ok. A few weeks with you was worth more than i lifetime at petsmart." and then I passed away. But i never lost my pretty color, even after i was dead. now I am swimming happily underneath rainbow bridge, waiting for the day when I get to see my mommy again.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh honey! i'm so sorry  that's a beautiful story though. thank you for sharing


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

*rip


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

awww this made me tear up a bit! Sorry for your loss but its true he was so happy in his tank with his loving mommy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Jaws. It sounds like he had a wonderful lifw with you.


----------

